# Remember Fluffy? Check Her Out Now!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

_Just wanted to share the pics of this very sweet girl and her journey to health and happiness. _
_The vet tech and the groomer at the vet facility just loved this sweet girl and cried when she left them today. Fluffy has been there for 8wks. Hugs,Edie_

Thanks Edie Gobbi. You, and AMA, are the best!!!!

Here's Fluffy's original story:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/104813-hopefully-we-get-her-out-bless-her-heart.html

Here's Fluffy just two months ago:










Fluffy after surgery:










Check her out. All she needed was a chance: 










Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I thought fluffy was beautiful from day one. She just needed some love, and care. Yep, a life worth saving:
All these little ones deserve a chance, don't they? 
Look at this wonderful little girl. Now she's really "Fluffy" :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ooops forgot the best part. Our Little Fluffy is out of the vet hospital, and with her new foster mom, in Los Angeles. She's in a real home now.

Way to go Fluffy!! :chili:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I was just telling someone about her the other day and wondering how she was doing. She is a cutie!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fluffy is beautiful! Look at those beautiful black points!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - talk about a miracle. She is beautiful.:wub::wub: She just looks so sweet. I've got tears rolling down my eyes, thinking about what this beautiful baby went thru before she was saved. You, Edie and Bronwyn are angels...again. There's no way to thank you all enough for what you do. Also,
I don't think I've ever seen such a white coat either? What in the world did they use? I don't think that foster mom will be able to give her up.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

wow...i am in tears...that is amazing!!!...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my word, I'm just seeing and reading Fluffy's story for the first time. To see the before pics, is heartbreaking. But now, hearing she is in a loving environment with a foster mom and seeing her....my tears of sadness have turned to joy. Thank you for the follow up.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting for me Deb. I still cant get the picture posting issue solved.
Fluffy is one darling girl that the folks at Century vet did an amazing job loving and helping her heal. She ended up having demodex mange, hypothyroid, and the dreaded ringworm. She has had bathes every three days since she was in the vet clinic (8wks). The groomer is heart broken she is gone. He would come to work and take her for walks three times a day and come in on his days off too. This dog has been through so much and yet has nothing but love to give.
My thank-you to all that have supported AMA Rescue. We could not afford to help these dogs that have been so abused and left to suffer, if not for your support and contributions. I hope we will have lots of good update pics.
Yes, the foster gal is already talking about adopting Miss Fluffy. How could you not. Good thing I dont live close or she would be in my home and Hope would be terrorizing her. LOL Hugs,Edie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember Fluffy, I was so upset by the owners just dumping her:angry: what a precious littleone:wub:Fluffy looks content in her new mommy's arms. What a blessing


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in tears for her,happy tears.I was thinkijng about her the other day too,wondering what had become of her since it had been a while. You could just see a real sweetie under all that grime.
I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So happy that Fluffy is finally getting the life that she deserves to live!!!
Such great miracles that you all work over there.
That is wonderful that her foster mom wants to adopt her.
And sounds like the groomer was very keen on her, too.
I would be too!
:hugging:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Fluffy is the new super woman!! What an amazing transformation! I just knew that there was a perfect puppy underneath all that! Congrats Fluffy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:

I am so happy to see Fluffy live up to her name! She's beautiful!:wub:
Thanks to people like you...she has another chance of life as a happy dog, all that she deserves!!:thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww Fluffy!! She's truely a Fluffy now    
I'm so glad she's finally going to catch up on her share of happiness and love. Good luck Fluffy!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's beautiful - thank you for doing what you do!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There are no words to describe the incredible transition of this little one.


....ummm.............a WONDERFUL GLORIOUS MIRACLE???!!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh she's adorable. Y'all do good work!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing! She looks so good! I am so proud of all involved, what an amazing story! She is truly a treasure!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW, Fluffy is quite a knockout! Thanks to special people like you she gets another chance


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Totally awesome! Happy Tears!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Can I post the before and after on Facebook?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The person who dumped that poor precious baby is a disgusting monster. 

I am so happy to see that she is finally getting the love and care she truly needs. That is so amazing that there are such terrific people who have helped her get well. 

She is a beautiful miracle !


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Can I post the before and after on Facebook?


Of course you can!! 

Oh, Suzan, I do know how hard it is for you to see these precious ones in trouble. It is so very heartbreaking. 

How cool is this, to see the after pics!! Doesn't get much better, 
does it ~ :chili:

So yep, spread the word.

All our love,

Deb and Gang


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Underneath all that neglect, dirt, and grime is a beautiful and loving puppy!
Ugly duckling turns into the prettiest swan on the lake.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What a beautiful doll baby. God bless her.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She's beautiful...may she have a happy and wonderful life that she deserves.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little sweetheart, she deserves only the best.:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Fluffy was beautiful before...underneath all of that neglect...but look at her NOW! Just WOW! She is whiter than my babies even. lol

Look at how spoiled she already is with her jewelled collar and arms to be toted around in...what a little princess. :wub:

I got teary eyed when I saw her "before" photo again before her surgery. It just breaks my heart that anyone could let ANY dog (even vicious dogs) live like that. Thank goodness for people like you, and other rescuers that are willing to give these little ones a second chance. Thank you so much.

Edited to add: Looking back at her new pics, look at all of that pigment...her entire muzzle and up between the eyes, her legs...just beautiful pigment!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Fluffy's recovery is just amazing. What a cutie she is. I am so glad she is continuing to improve and is now happy and safe with her foster!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

*wow.* she just took my breath away. she is so beautiful. i'm so glad she's better and happy! nothing better than a happy beginning :')


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

just look at what can a little love and care do ... heart-melting to read how she is doing now 

thanks for the update

hugs
Kat


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Out of the matted fur emerged a beautiful dog!! Miracles do happen. Go Fluffy!!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is truly beautiful---like the "ugly duckling" who found new life because someone cared. . .----she was always beautiful but it was hidden in order to be discovered on a deeper level. I love the rescues! I hope the new mommy keeps us informed! Loving kisses from Kitzi.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm so glad she doing well!!!:chili::chili::chili:
that is the cutest name!!:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a wonderful rescue effort and what a happy story! :wub: I was going to say happy ending, but I bet there is much happiness yet to come!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

AAAAwwwwwww, sweet thing must feel SO MUCH BETTER on so many different levels! She has a Life back!!!!! Could/would the groomer want to adopt her?


----------

